# English Schools in Polanco



## NDIR (Sep 18, 2013)

Dear Fellows,
I am planning to move to Mexico from Middle East. I have a daughter (5 years old) and a son (3.5 years) going to school. Can any body please guide me about the private schools in Mexico with medium of teaching in Engish and their fees as well.

I was searching on the web and found that most of the schools have spanish medium and you can guess how good my spanish will be while living in middle east .

I will also appreciate if someone can guide me on the rates for a 2BHK furnished accommodation in Polanco.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I cannot help with rates, as I am not in that area and do not have school-aged children, in any case. However, you can be certain that even bi-lingual schools will operate primarily in Spanish. The good news is that your children will adapt quickly, while we adults have to work at it.
I trust that you are familiar with the new immigration requirements for Mexico. You must begin your application at a Mexican consulate in your home country.


----------

